# New Puppy? Yes, Indeed.



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, 
I posted some months ago about how I was thinking about getting a working puppy, and it turned out that I knew absolutely nothing about the breeder, the ancestory, or the litter. That, I know, was a very irresponsible act on my part. It also turns out, that I was wrongly informed by someone, and the litter was not going to be sold at 6 weeks, but at 8 weeks (the whole litter). When I told the breeder (her name is Maria) that I wanted her to keep my puppy until he was 8 weeks old she looked surprised and asked me how early I thought she would sell them. When I told her that someone told me that she was selling them at 6 weeks, her eyes immediately popped out of her head and she told me, very calmly, that 6 weeks is much too young. Maria is not an irresponsible breeder, she was very concerned about Parvovirus and preventing it. She also told me that if this puppy didn't work out for me and I had to get rid of him, to give him back to her right away. She had him microchipped Also, the reason she hasn't titled the sire/dam, is because of a very serious health problem in her family. She cares a lot about her dogs. She calls me occationally, asking how the puppy is doing, and she visits the field on training days every-once-in-a-while to see how he does. Varick is now 14 weeks old (born on August 12) and he is doing very well. 
There are some dogs in Varick's pedigree that are not in the database, but the dogs that are, I am pretty pleased with. 
(Sorry it took so long for me to post, I have been extremely busy, as you can imagine.)
Some of you may be incredibly disappointed, but I am happy with the decision I have made. 

Varick vom Haus Jeffery


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

He's beautiful, that's for sure! It almost looks like his tail is striped in the top photo...or it could just be the way it comes across on the computer. I love his big ol ears


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nice looking pup! I don't remember the original thread... what is his breeding?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember that thread. Not surprised at all you ended up getting him. Congrats and good luck with him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He is a very handsome boy! You make the best choice that works for you! We had a little frustration when helping my MIL find hers. My wife's siblings got involved and complained about the cost & blah blah blah.  Congratulations and enjoy him!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> He's beautiful, that's for sure! It almost looks like his tail is striped in the top photo...or it could just be the way it comes across on the computer. I love his big ol ears


 Thank you! Hmm, you're right. I've never noticed that, so it might be just the way the camera took the photo. (I used my phone's camera, so I wouldn't be surprised.)


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Nice looking pup! I don't remember the original thread... what is his breeding?


 His lines, do you mean? He has DDR working (probably some Czech as well), and German show.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> I remember that thread. Not surprised at all you ended up getting him. Congrats and good luck with him.


 Yes, many would have expected me getting him. Thank you.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Nigel said:


> He is a very handsome boy! You make the best choice that works for you! We had a little frustration when helping my MIL find hers. My wife's siblings got involved and complained about the cost & blah blah blah. Congratulations and enjoy him!


 Thank you!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


 Thanks!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Best of luck with him. He does look pretty cool!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Gregc said:


> Best of luck with him. He does look pretty cool!


 Thank you, I believe so as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's adorable! Good luck and have fun with him!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> He's adorable! Good luck and have fun with him!


 Thanks! Oh, I will.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

apenn0006 said:


> He's beautiful, that's for sure! It almost looks like his tail is striped in the top photo...or it could just be the way it comes across on the computer. I love his big ol ears


That is his adult coat colors beginning to come in....soon he'll be as dark as his tail!
Cute pup~ congrats!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> That is his adult coat colors beginning to come in....soon he'll be as dark as his tail!
> Cute pup~ congrats!


 Oh yeah, he is going to be a very dark boy. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a handsome pup!


----------

